# DIY CO2 System



## ChrisChamblee (Apr 8, 2013)

Which yeast brand or even type would you recommend for a DIY CO2 system?


----------



## herns (Aug 28, 2007)

I use wine yeast Lalvine EC-1118 & Safbrew S-33, brewers yeast.


----------

